# Application contacts - Fonctionnement et synchro iCloud



## Ashram_ (8 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous!

Comme je souhaiterais une réponse la plus pointue possible, je vais essayer d’être le plus clair possible.

J’ai tout récemment re-switché vers iOS (en MacOS aussi, en complément de Windows 10 pour le côté jeux et programmes PC) et après 4 ans d’absence, je dois dire que je suis plutôt très agréablement surpris par les progrès effectués par Apple.

C’est plein de trucs sympa (les widgets avec un rapide coup d’œil aux informations importantes, Plans qui a bien progressé je trouve, etc) et aussi d’autres trucs un peu plus cons (Plans qui me dit comment rentrer chez moi dès que je rentre dans ma voiture avec le Bluetooth activé, je sais comment rentrer chez moi merci  …) mais super bien faits.

Bref je ne regrette pas une seule seconde ce retour chez la pomme, je redécouvre comme la première fois.

J’ai cependant une question concernant le fonctionnement des contacts.

N’ayant pas envie de m’enfermer à mort non plus chez Apple, j’ai opté pour la conservation de mes contacts Gmail. Je trouve ça plus pratique pour le cross plateforme. Aucun problème, je connecte mon compte Gmail, synchronise mes contacts et en fait le compte principal pour les contacts.

Après, je me suis dit que ce serait sympa de profiter aussi de la synchro iCloud pour avoir quand même ce pied chez Apple et posséder un « backup » au cas où.

Je duplique donc tout vers Apple, synchronise avec iCloud, là aussi aucun problème : je retrouve tout sur mon Mac, iPhone et iCloud, c’est génial. Je pars donc sur la méticulosité de faire chaque ajout/modification de contact à la main à la fois dans l’écosystème Apple et Google, pas de problème.

Hier, je décide de mettre à jour 2 contacts directement depuis mon iPhone : depuis l’appli contact, j’ajoute donc deux dates d’anniversaire à deux contacts. Je rappelle que le seul compte coché sur l’appli contacts de mon iPhone est le Google (le compte iCloud est donc « caché » j’imagine).

Ce matin, je me rappelle que j’ai oublié de faire les modifications sur ces deux contacts sur iCloud. J’ouvre donc mon iCloud, sélectionne les contacts en question et là… je vois que les champs date de naissance sont déjà remplis.

La question est donc : est-ce moi qui perds la tête ou est-ce que les modifications Google se sont répercutées automatiquement sur mon compte iCloud ? En poussant un peu plus loin, sur les deux contacts en question (et sur tous mes contacts en fait), je vois les champs suivants :

« contacts associés » : iCloud et Gmail

Apple associe donc automatiquement les deux comptes ?

Si c’est ça c’est génial.

Merci donc à celui qui pourra m’éclairer sur le fonctionnement des contacts Apple.

Dans le cas où il associe tout automatiquement, je serai tenté de faire de même avec mon compte Outlook (qui lui n’a aucun carnet d’adresses pour le coup) et ainsi avoir 3 écosystèmes gérés en temps réel et synchronisés automatiquement.  Si oui comment procéder pour être sûr de ne pas faire de conneries (contacts effacés, doublons, etc…)


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2017)

Pour voir ce qui est réellement enregistré sur un compte ou l'autre, il faut comparer deux fiches d'une même personne en la sélectionnant juste dans un compte puis l'autre (sur ton Mac de préférence, c'est plus simple et rapide).

La, tu dois avoir en haut : *Contact (Tous)* qui est sélectionné par défaut. 

Ensuite, tu as sûrement *iCloud* en gris foncé, puis juste en dessous :* Tout iCloud.*

Et enfin, tu dois avoir ton compte Google en gris et dessous : *Tous XXX* (le nom de ton compte google.

Si dans les parties *TOUS iCloud* et *TOUS Google*, les infos sont les mêmes, c'est que ça synchronise, si c'est différent (ce que je pense), c'est que le carnet de lui-même a compris que cette fiche était un doublon d'une autre et rassemble donc les infos des deux fiches en une seule quand tu sélectionner *Contact (Tous) *en haut.

En espérant que c'est clair.


----------



## Ashram_ (8 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Pour voir ce qui est réellement enregistré sur un compte ou l'autre, il faut comparer deux fiches d'une même personne en la sélectionnant juste dans un compte puis l'autre (sur ton Mac de préférence, c'est plus simple et rapide).
> 
> La, tu dois avoir en haut : *Contact (Tous)* qui est sélectionné par défaut.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai essayé sur mon iPhone (je suis au bureau) et dans "groupe", quand je sélectionne juste iCloud (tous) j'ai 216 contacts.
Quand je sélectionne juste Gmail (tous), 216 aussi donc ça a l'air de synchroniser tout.

Quand je sélectionne "afficher tous les contacts" par contre, j'en ai 223...

Edit: Je viens de voir, et il s'agissait en fait de doublons (des contacts un peu "exotiques" c'est à dire pas en "nom/prenom" mais plutôt type "médecin" etc) qui n'ont pas dû être repérés comme iCloud comme pouvant être associés.

On est donc d'accord qu'une fois qu'un contact est "associé", les changements faits dans l'un sont répercutés dans l'autre?


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2017)

Attention, dans *Contact (tous)*, tu as la fusion des deux fiches si elles existent. Fusion avec peut-être des données différentes, il faut donc bien vérifier que le système a les bonnes données des fiches sur chaque compte en les sélectionnant l'un après l'autre.


----------



## Ashram_ (8 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Attention, dans *Contact (tous)*, tu as la fusion des deux fiches si elles existent. Fusion avec peut-être des données différentes, il faut donc bien vérifier que le système a les bonnes données des fiches sur chaque compte en les sélectionnant l'un après l'autre.



Elles ont forcément les bonnes informations car mes fiches contacts Apple sont un export du calendrier Google


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2017)

Oui, mais tu parles d'information rentrée sur une seule fiche qui se seraient miraculeusement dupliquée sur l'autre, as-tu bien vérifié celle-ci en particulier ?


----------



## Ashram_ (9 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais tu parles d'information rentrée sur une seule fiche qui se seraient miraculeusement dupliquée sur l'autre, as-tu bien vérifié celle-ci en particulier ?



Oui et effectivement, si j'ai bien compris, les modifications se répercutent sur les fiches liées. En revanche, une création de contact sur un compte ne se créée pas automatiquement sur l'autre, ce qui semble logique puisque pas de fiche liée à la base.


----------

